# [2007 Thread] Has anyone seen "Wicked" in L.A. at Pantages?



## Denise L (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been wanting to see "Wicked" for over a year now. I missed it in San Jose, didn't make it to Orange County and San Diego when it was there, and missed getting to Portland to see it.  

I was thinking of planning a trip to L.A. to see it. If anyone knows anything about the performance at Pantages, let me know.  A while back, tickets were hard to get.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 15, 2007)

My daughter went to LA but I don't know the venue.  She's been a Wicked fan for some time and loved it.  She'd like to go again.


----------



## Blues (Oct 15, 2007)

DW & I just saw Wicked in London during our vacation to Spain, Portugal & London.  Great show!  May be a bit far for you to travel, though.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2007)

We saw it when it was here in SF.  Bought tix from CraigsList - paid $200 over face value (9th row center), but it was a gift for my love Robin - it was worth it.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 16, 2007)

wicked is the best at any venue. you will not be disappointed. saw it in NYC 5 times and would go again.


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 16, 2007)

We saw in Phila.  My 2 daughters saw it in NY.

We loved it and would see it again.


----------



## neash (Oct 16, 2007)

We saw it in L.A. Pentages
:whoopie: 
Absolutely loved it. We got the tickets one month in advance on ticketmaster, luckily we got good orchestra seats, but more towards the rear. Next time we will plan earlier and sit in front.
Great show, would definitely go again


----------



## pacheco18 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's a different opinion.

Saw it in NY
Thought it was overrated.  Mediocre musical IMO
Glad Avenue Q won the Tony over Wicked


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2007)

pacheco18 said:


> Here's a different opinion.
> 
> Saw it in NY
> Thought it was overrated.  Mediocre musical IMO
> Glad Avenue Q won the Tony over Wicked



Ditto - my daughter and I had front row balcony seats in SF (that we paid an arm and a leg for) and we were surrounded by crazed fans who I feared would throw themselves off the balcony in a frenzy....I even read the book and prepped for the show, so yes, I did understand it...but it was just OK


----------



## julienjay (Oct 16, 2007)

*Loved it!*

Saw it in LA and absolutely loved it. The cast is amazing. Go, go, go!


----------



## Denise L (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions! I've read the book, listened to the music for at least a year or more, tried to play some of the music on the piano (I'm a beginner with no time to practice), etc.  I've watched clips on YouTube.  I've bought CDs for friends and family who have gone to see it and loved it.

So I figure it is about time for me  . I am not going to pay more than face value plus ticketmaster fees if I go. We'd have to drive down to L.A. and drop me off while my husband entertains the kids, and then we'd continue with some sort of vacation while we are in SoCal.  I tried to get tickets when it first opened in L.A. but everything was sold out. I would hope that it wouldn't be so hard to get a good orchestra seat now...shouldn't the craze be over?!

The other option is to go to NY some year in the future (2009?) and assume that it will still be on Broadway!


----------



## bigrick (Oct 17, 2007)

Denise L said:


> The other option is to go to NY some year in the future (2009?) and assume that it will still be on Broadway!



Do you think it'll be available at the TKTS booth by then?  I haven't seen in at TKTS yet.  I only check annually so I may have missed it.  I suspect as long as it continues to draw full price and full price plus sellout crowds the show will go on.  It only needs 3,676 performances to make the top 10 longest running shows which means it has a ways to go still.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 23, 2008)

*Where to stay?*

Okay, I'm back to this topic again, sorry  .  I still want to see this musical!

Do you guys have any recommendations on where to stay (hotels, timeshares)if I decide to fly down to Los Angeles to see "Wicked"? Would you recommend staying close by?  Traffic is obviously a huge consideration.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't think I would like it but thought the staging was great.  If you are going during the week, I just received an a-mail for a 50% discount.  You can e-mail me for the code.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 23, 2008)

I saw it in Boston and wanted to see it for a longtime. I loved it. Changed the way one thinks about the Wizard of Oz forever.


----------



## short (Jan 23, 2008)

*1/2 price tickets in LA*

I think you can get weekday tickets to Wicked at the Pantages in Jan and Feb.  I received a promo from Ticketmaster.

Short

edited to add:  Promo password 3WINTER


----------



## ricoba (Jan 23, 2008)

Denise, right in Hollywood there is a Renaissance at Hollywood & Highland, as well as the Roosevelt, right across from the Chinese.  There are a couple Best Western's and a Holiday Inn just up Highland from Hollywood Blvd.  As well you could stay at either the Sheraton or the Hilton at Universal City and take the Red Line to Hollywood & Highland.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 23, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Denise, right in Hollywood there is a Renaissance at Hollywood & Highland, as well as the Roosevelt, right across from the Chinese.  There are a couple Best Western's and a Holiday Inn just up Highland from Hollywood Blvd.  As well you could stay at either the Sheraton or the Hilton at Universal City and take the Red Line to Hollywood & Highland.



Now I want to go to Universal, too, ha ha. I haven't been there in years. I'm pretty sure we stayed at the Sheraton or Hilton there many years ago. Do you know how long it takes on the Red Line (bus?) to get to Pantages?


----------



## Denise L (Jan 23, 2008)

short said:


> I think you can get weekday tickets to Wicked at the Pantages in Jan and Feb.  I received a promo from Ticketmaster.
> 
> Short
> 
> edited to add:  Promo password 3WINTER



Thanks for the tip and code. I'm not sure if I can sneak away before the summer, but I'll try and figure something out. If you see any codes for June or August, let me know  !


----------



## ricoba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have not been on the Red Line (subway) from Universal to Hollywood, but it's only one stop, so I guess, less than 10 minutes.


----------



## short (Jun 27, 2008)

*Wicked promo. Pantages.*

I just received a travel zoo update for Wicked at the Pantages.

$68 for Center Orchestra seats.  Tue to Fri and Sunday evening, Sat Matinees trough July 31.

Buy tickets by July 3rd.

Enter TRAVELZOO as the promotions and special offers code.

Discount is applied once you click the look for tickets.

Short


----------



## nodge (Jun 27, 2008)

"Wicked" is very "popular" despite some people "loathing" it.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wicked at the Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, CA*

I have been meaning to see it, but I haven't gone around to it. I don't buy from Ticketmaster since they are so expensive.

https://www.goldstar.com/events/hollywood-ca/wicked.html?p=F253208EP

Better to get it from Goldstar. They have the same seats for about 1/2 the price. Currently, orchestra seats are selling for $59.80.


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 29, 2008)

Denise, I went to see it last weekend at the Pantages. My brother lives in Hollywood. He bought the tickets only about 1-1/2 months in advance, and we went on a Saturday night. There were still seats available, on both left and right mezzanine. We walked to the subway station at Hollywood & Highland from his apartment, and rode just one stop to Hollywood & Vine. It was a great night. Dinner at Yamashiro's first and chocolate malts at Mel's diner after the show.  Earlier in the day we went to the Getty Museum for several hours. The following day we went to see a movie in the Chinese Theater. It was quite the Hollywood Cultural Weekend!


----------



## slgagnon (Jun 30, 2008)

Wicked is returning to San Francisco at the Orpheum from Jan 27-Jun 27, 2009.  Here is a link 
http://www.shnsf.com/shows/show.asp?key=18&subkey=885
I am planning to see it since I missed it the first time.


----------



## amyloo (Jul 2, 2008)

azsunluvr said:


> Denise, I went to see it last weekend at the Pantages. My brother lives in Hollywood. He bought the tickets only about 1-1/2 months in advance, and we went on a Saturday night. There were still seats available, on both left and right mezzanine. We walked to the subway station at Hollywood & Highland from his apartment, and rode just one stop to Hollywood & Vine. It was a great night. Dinner at Yamashiro's first and chocolate malts at Mel's diner after the show.  Earlier in the day we went to the Getty Museum for several hours. The following day we went to see a movie in the Chinese Theater. It was quite the Hollywood Cultural Weekend!



I see you are a fellow Arizonan, did you know it's coming to Gammage in July 2009? My sister in law has an "in" with group sales at the box office and we already have tickets.  Can't wait!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 3, 2008)

*Funny but very politically biased*

The music is good but the anti Bush sentiments expressed are quite obvious.  If you can overlook the anti Bush and blatantly anti American sentiments you will enjoy it.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> The music is good but the anti Bush sentiments expressed are quite obvious.  If you can overlook the anti Bush and blatantly anti American sentiments you will enjoy it.



Huh?  I both read the book and saw the musical.  I must have missed all of this.


----------



## azsunluvr (Jul 13, 2008)

amyloo said:


> I see you are a fellow Arizonan, did you know it's coming to Gammage in July 2009? My sister in law has an "in" with group sales at the box office and we already have tickets.  Can't wait!




I have been very disappointed both times I've been to Gammage. I won't go again. Couldn't hear well at all. If you're not right up front, the accoustics are terrible.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 6, 2008)

*Wicked*

I'm finally going to see it this Wednesday at the Pantages Theatre. Orchestra seating. :whoopie:


----------



## Denise L (Sep 6, 2008)

I am so jealous!

I finally have tickets to see Wicked when it comes back to San Francisco next year! I just bought them through ticketmaster a couple of days ago. I could either get side orchestra seats or center loge, so I opted for the loge. 

Now I just have to wait until June 2009  !


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 6, 2008)

*TravelZoo reminder*

I kept forgetting about it until I received an alert from TravelZoo on the Wicked tickets. Since it was a great price on center orchestra seats, I couldn't pass it up. I went ahead and bought them for a Wednesday night since a weeknight is emptier than a weekend show. Luckily, I also got a discount for having Amex Reward points.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 7, 2008)

We live an hour away from NYC. My DH loved Wicked. He bought the sound track and he NEVER does that and he has the show tunes on his MP3 player. When he insisted on taking me and our daughter, we agreed, just to please him. I thought it was O.K. but I wouldn't want to see it again. Our daughter was also not impressed. Since that time, my DH has seen it again and I still don't get it! But I know there are many people who rave about the show.  And I agree, Avenue Q was hillarious, but DH didn't like it!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 7, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> The music is good but the anti Bush sentiments expressed are quite obvious.  If you can overlook the anti Bush and blatantly anti American sentiments you will enjoy it.



It's a function of the cast

Saw The Producers with Jason Alexander and Martin Short at the Pantages and they adlibed a reference to Kobi and his issues in Colorado with the Concierge


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 14, 2008)

*amazing value*



Mimi said:


> We live an hour away from NYC. My DH loved Wicked. He bought the sound track and he NEVER does that and he has the show tunes on his MP3 player. When he insisted on taking me and our daughter, we agreed, just to please him. I thought it was O.K. but I wouldn't want to see it again. Our daughter was also not impressed. Since that time, my DH has seen it again and I still don't get it! But I know there are many people who rave about the show.  And I agree, Avenue Q was hillarious, but DH didn't like it!


I liked it a lot, but not enough to see it again and again. It's definitely a lot of fun. I also loved Avenue Q.

For those who still want to go to the Pantages in order to see Wicked, here's the text of an email I received for $55 orchestra seats.



> This offer is good for Tuesday through Friday performances at the Pantages Theatre through Oct. 10.
> 
> Here's how to buy your tickets:
> 1. Click the link below
> ...


 
I ended up in orchestra row R, seats 206-207. These seats were fantastic, about halfway up the orchestra section and slightly off-center.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Mar 9, 2009)

*another TravelZoo reminder*



> SAN FRANCISCO--FEBRUARY 23, 2009-- "Wicked" is offering
> Travelzoo users a presale for tickets to all shows June 30 -
> Sept. 27. Tickets to this hit show always sell fast. This is
> a rare chance to get the best seats before they are gone.
> ...


If those of you in the SF Bay Area haven't seen it yet, there's a great deal on tickets.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 12, 2009)

CalifasGirl, thanks for the TravelZoo link.  I missed that on my own.

Now for those who have seen it, is it a show for young kids?  Like Lion King?  What ages do you recommend?


----------



## CalifasGirl (May 25, 2009)

I'd say junior high kids and up. Not sure about younger kids. It's a great play about bullying, and people who are different from the rest, so if they are aware that some people are treated differently from others, they're probably old enough to enjoy the play and take the lesson to heart.


----------

